# Panacur Canine for dart frogs?



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

I recently had a fecal done on my frogs and found out that they need to be treated with panacur. My brother keeps a lot of dogs and he has a fresh supply of Panacur canine in one gram packages. I checked the dosage and it's fenbendazole 22.2% just like what a vet would prescribe for my frogs. Has anyone ground the canine version up into a powder and dosed their frogs? Would this be any different than what I'd get from a vet? Any dangers in doing so? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Panacure is no longer considered to be as safe with amphibians, reptiles and birds as was once thought as cases of lethal anemias result in overdoses in reptiles and birds. When dusting feeding insects with panacure, it is virtually impossible to get a accurate dose. It is way to easy to give the frogs too little or too much. If it is too little, you don't resolve the issue and if too much you can get health issues. 
I would suggest talking to your vet about appropriate methods of dosing the frogs. 

Also depending on the diagnosis, if these frogs were in a set up enclosure you may have to consider reinfection problems... 

Ed


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

they are in quarantine tanks while i'm building a permanent viv for them. Im trying to get rid of the parasites before I put them into a permanent enclosure.


Ed said:


> Panacure is no longer considered to be as safe with amphibians, reptiles and birds as was once thought as cases of lethal anemias result in overdoses in reptiles and birds. When dusting feeding insects with panacure, it is virtually impossible to get a accurate dose. It is way to easy to give the frogs too little or too much. If it is too little, you don't resolve the issue and if too much you can get health issues.
> I would suggest talking to your vet about appropriate methods of dosing the frogs.
> 
> Also depending on the diagnosis, if these frogs were in a set up enclosure you may have to consider reinfection problems...
> ...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Ed said:


> Panacure is no longer considered to be as safe with amphibians, reptiles and birds as was once thought as cases of lethal anemias result in overdoses in reptiles and birds. When dusting feeding insects with panacure, it is virtually impossible to get a accurate dose. It is way to easy to give the frogs too little or too much. If it is too little, you don't resolve the issue and if too much you can get health issues.
> I would suggest talking to your vet about appropriate methods of dosing the frogs.
> 
> Also depending on the diagnosis, if these frogs were in a set up enclosure you may have to consider reinfection problems...
> ...


Ed,
is there another medication that would do the same job that would be safer to use?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Julio, I'd recommend taking a listen to the Dr. Wright conference call over at Dartfrogz. That is all discussed during the call.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used the dog Panacur for a few years with no problems, this is my personal experience, I am not a vet.


----------

